# Answering Form 1022



## joeblack (Aug 5, 2011)

Hi!

I'm new to this forum and I wanted to ask a question about filling up form 1022 for change of circumstance.

We are currently applying for change of circumstance to include my widowed mother as a dependent. We are currently filling up form 1022.

In this question:
"Do you have a partner(spouse or de facto partner) and/or any dependants who are/were included in your application?"

It says "are". Does this mean that we need to put my widowed mother's name in that section too? Or does "are" exclude her from that section? 

Thanks!
Joe


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2011)

Since she is not currently added to the application you should NOT include her in tis section. Hope this helps and best of luck!!!


----------



## F1-CUF (Apr 14, 2011)

If you have included her previously as non-migrating dependent than change of circumstances saying that now she is migrating can be done.

If you haven't listed her previously as non-migrating dependent than you better ask you CO for more details, just send an email for clarification.


----------



## mdabdullah (Nov 14, 2013)

Hi Joe,

I have very similar question in mind. I have mine & my spouse on application and now new born baby I want to add, do I fill up question 13 1 & 2 ( 2 for my bay)?? What about no longer corrent information / correct information in question 14? Could you please advise?

KR
mdabdullah


----------



## coolkhu (Sep 13, 2013)

mdabdullah said:


> Hi Joe,
> 
> I have very similar question in mind. I have mine & my spouse on application and now new born baby I want to add, do I fill up question 13 1 & 2 ( 2 for my bay)?? What about no longer corrent information / correct information in question 14? Could you please advise?
> 
> ...



Hi mdabdullah,

You will enter your spouse info in 13-1 only...no need to fill 13-2 for your baby..baby was not in your application..now you are adding it

Your second query...Information which is no longer correct:

You can write "No dependents included in the application"

and for New correct details you can write...

I have newly born son/daughter:
Last Name: 
Given Names:
Date of Birth: 
Country of birth: 
Passport number: Applied for Passport(if no passport yet otherwise number)
Birth Certificate: Enclosed with Form 1022

hope it helps..


----------



## coolkhu (Sep 13, 2013)

joeblack said:


> Hi!
> 
> I'm new to this forum and I wanted to ask a question about filling up form 1022 for change of circumstance.
> 
> ...



it's better to ask CO whether you can add her as migrating dependent or not..as far as I know only spouse or children can be added after you lodge an application..but still if you have included her as non-migrating before then do ask CO if she can be added as migrating now?

for your form query: You won't be mentioning your mother in that but if you have spouse added in your application or any children just put their details. as your mother was not addded as dependent before. 

ARE/WERE only mentioned because may be some one added a dependent and then removed it later on...WERE is for them and ARE is for those who are already(currently) with your application not the ones who are going to be added.

hope it helps..


----------



## Ravinder Kaur (Jun 14, 2016)

Hi 
I'm Ravinder.
I'm on student visa in Australia with my husband and i'm main applicant and my husband is dependent. And now, we have new born baby, we want to add baby on our visa. So, i'm filling forum 1022 but i'm new to this forum. I don't know how to fill. 
My first question is regarding (your details). Is your details information relates to the main applicant?
Second question about no. 13. Is it relates to the second applicant? I mean is this section for my partner?
third question is about no. 14. What I need to do here? Is this part for my baby?

Please help me as soon as possible.
Thanks a lot.


----------

